
New approach to artificial intelligence development - sookmook
Dear my friend...<p>A suggestion to you.<p>The water to fill a dish or a tub is not enough can swim.
This does not mean that the water of the ocean need.
What I need is enough water to fill a swimming pool.<p>I have been studying for a long time alone in order to incorporate the ideas of the classical spirit of the East such as Buddhism, philosophy and psychology at the machine.
For this project, I go into the development of new programming language that with the new logical format.<p>If you donate or invest $30M for my research plan...
I will research to make the ARTIFICIAL CONSCIOUSNESS of the machine in 25 years.<p>This is not simple suggestion for investment.
It means to change the human history with me.
Your interest will you get my plan more and change the future of the world.<p>I am so sorry my poor english writing, because I only use korean.<p>Best regards,
Young-min Ji (Sookmook, my e-mail address is sookmook@sookmook.org )
======
amirouche
This is interesting, maybe you can develop with some references aside
philosophy?

